# Looking at boats



## NorthernRedneck

[emoji22] so I've discovered this week that I can no longer sit in the boat for long. We currently have a 16ft Crestliner with a 40hp Johnson tiller and subfloor. It's been a solid boat being a 91. Dad bought it in 93 used. It's seen lots of rough waves. Motor has run flawlessly over the years. The subfloor has been completely replaced with new plywood and marine carpeting. The paint is a little faded but she's been a tough boat.





  In my opinion Crestliner has one of if not the most solid hulls for an aluminum boat. I remember about 1995 when it broke free of the dock in a  storm and was thrown sideways against a 5' wall of sharp rock with 5' rollers crashing into it broadside all night. We expected to only salvage the engine the following morning. To our surprise it escaped with only a tiny dent after pounding on the rocks for 8 hrs. 

Really though it's getting to be too small for our family. Ideally I'd love to have an 18ft aluminum with a side drive and around a 115hp engine but not in the immediate future until we have a better idea on what's going on with me. So for now it's either I give up boating entirely or look for something that I can comfortably use for the next few years to still get out fishing and pull the kids around in the tube. 

Yes, we have 4 kids but it's very rare that they are all in the boat at the same time. If I could install a side drive on my boat I'd be happy. Its running a tiller that I have a hard time with now. I'm starting to look around for something under 5k that would be suitable. 

I'm still at camp till Sunday but when we get back into town I may go look at this.....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







It's the same size as my Crestliner but with the side drive. And the 50 hp engine would pull the tube better. I've also been tossing around the idea of something more like this. .....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There's pluses and minuses to that one as well. More comfortable  but also more costly to operate and maintain. I don't want to have to buy stocks in an oil company just to go boating. Seems that every time dad took his out when he had a 19ft fiberglass it was 3/4 of a tank of fuel. Plus for fishing you lose a lot of casting room with a full windshield. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Bigger and heavier boat = more gas.  No way around that. 
But it also means more room and more comfort.  It's all a trade off.
But when you are going to live with something for a long time I would look far and wide.  Travel to get the right boat for you.   From what you described a Pontoon would be nice for your family.  It could provide shade on the water when you have to canopy open.  Plenty of room for casting on front and room for all.   Seats are very comfortable on them also.   
Good luck.   Boat hunting can be fun.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

You read my mind. A pontoon is definitely in our future. Here lies the dilemma. Pontoon would be perfect for camp. But a smaller boat is also a necessity for fishing may long weekend when I'm launching off the side of a dirt road 4 feet down a bank into shallow water. Also need something to haul the tube. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Sounds like you are going to be a two boat family.     That works since you already have the one.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. Or another option is a nice deck boat. All the comfort of a pontoon with a regular boat hull and plenty of power to get up on step to pull the tube. 

Something similar to this. 




Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Slight change of plans. I've decided that for now I'm going to keep the crestliner unless a good deal comes along. What I will do though is replace the seats with more modern comfortable ones. 

I had been looking at replacing the seats in the golf cart anyway. So now the plan is to take the best two from the boat and put them in the golf cart. Then get new ones for the boat. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sounds like a good plan.  New seats are a lot less expensive than a new boat!

Jim


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The Crestliner will stay the same for now. I'm going to hold off on seats for it and plan on a new used deck boat. One stop shop so to speak. Comfort of a pontoon with enough room for the family. Boat hull so it will get up on step and cruise. Enough power to pull a tube. Something like this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Details on this one.....2002 22ft with a 150. Enough seating for 10. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

Looks good.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I may decide later this week to see if I can swing it at the bank to pick this up. The next few days are going to be crazy with appointments. Ideally this setup would be perfect for us. And the nice thing about where we camp is that they're in the process of installing floating docks at both ends of the camp. So I could get a slot and just leave it in the water. I'd want an automatic bilge pump if I did that though. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc

I agree.  Automatic bilge is a must, and pretty standard now days, easy to add.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

just had a rain last week drained about 200 gallons o water out of my whaler


----------



## Bamby

Arrange a ride on her first before you part with your cash. Deck boats are nice no doubt about it but due to their hull design they may be the provide he most pounding, roughest ride of any boat bar none.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That's kinda what I was thinking. Not entirely sure which way to go. 
Option 1. Keep the 16ft for fishing and tubing and get a pontoon for the family. 
Option 2. Sell the 16ft. Get something a little bigger with a side drive and skip the pontoon. 
Option 3. Sell the 16ft and get a deck boat. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlk

Bamby said:


> Arrange a ride on her first before you part with your cash. Deck boats are nice no doubt about it but due to their hull design they may be the provide he most pounding, roughest ride of any boat bar none.



While I have never owned a deck boat, I suspect they consume more fuel than a traditional boat or pontoon boat.  Bob


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Details to follow........[emoji6]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I hadn't given much thought to the boat seeing as we're in the middle of winter till I saw an ad on kijiji locally. This guy is looking for something a little smaller. I went to look at it today. It's a 16ft crestliner with 90hp mariner. The paint is a little rough but the hull is in good shape. The interior is in great shape for the year. So I may be doing an even trade in the spring for mine. They are both about the same age from what I can tell but this will be way more comfortable for me and more room for the kids. If I do the deal I'll be giving it a paint job.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Sounds like a great deal for both of you.  Everyone gets what they need.


----------



## Doc

The open bow adds a lot of useable space for passengers.   Makes it more fun and easier to plane off if the motor is straining to plane (by moving a couple to the front).


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yes. Thats why I was looking for something with either open bow or just a side drive. But if I can get into something like this with very little money involved then I'll be happy. Mine is in good shape. Comparable to this one. It's got a bracket for a kicker motor on the back so thats where my trolling motor will go. No built in fuel tank or livewell to worry about. I'll be installing an automatic bilge pump though. It will be a few months though before i get it. 
The hull as I said is in good shape but the paint is basically all gone from the bottom so someone obviously trailered a lot down dirt roads. The trailer is heavy duty with rollers but homemade. I may keep my trailer as it's an easyloader depending on weather or not it can hold this one.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I've been trying to date that boat out of curiousity.  It's no spring chicken by any means and is a little rough around the edges outside which is easily remedied with a wire brush, gallon of paint and a spray gun.  As I said the interior is in good shape for it's age. No cracking fading or tearing on any of the seats or other upolstery.  The floor is solid and the carpeting shows little signs of wear.  The lower end of the engine looks like new with only a little paint missing from the bottom of the skeg.  

Now the engine is, at my best guess an 84.  The engine cowling gives it away.  The 85 cowling was more square and separates at the front opening up like a butterfly spreading its wings.  Then it just lifts off.  I had an 85 60hp merc before that opened this way.  The 84 and earlier was more rounded.  Merc and mariner are basically the same company.  

The boat has a good fish/depth finder with navigational charts.  Mine right now is a basic hummingbird walmart one that indicates only fish and depth.  

With all that said this boat may end up being a non issue.  Due to my accident, my medical proffesionals are currently working to have my injuries deemed as catastrophic for insurance purposes.  This opens up the amount of services I can receive which also means the possibility of a new home, vehicle, boat etc.  Whatever they have to do to make me live as close to what I was doing before the accident.  Not holding my breath on that one but it's a possibility.  All I know is I have a hard time sitting in the boat for long right now.  I last went out with mine last july fishing for 45 mins and I could barely move for 3 days.  So something bigger, deeper, and more stable is in order.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Found a better picture of the same boat. This one's an 88 I believe. Mine is a 90 so very similar age.


----------



## Bamby

For a man with the conditions your in you really should consider a pontoon boat. With a properly laid out and powered pontoon boat a person can do practically anything including taking a nap in complete comfort. Look towards a 24 footer equipped or tricked with performance features and pushed with 150 hp outboard and you'll be having a good time having fun on the water. Another big plus on pontoons is the fact that they ride so much better than anything short of the big heavy cabin cruisers that tear up the water for everyone else. Seriously hitch a ride on one and you'll likely find yourself shopping for you own pontoon boat.


----------



## bczoom

Bamby said:


> short of the big heavy cabin cruisers that tear up the water for everyone else.


Don't be dissing the heavy cruisers.  That's what those of us on jet ski's look for on the open water.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Oh don't worry. A pontoon is still on the horizon once things are settled in a couple years. The thing with pontoons is you're kinda stuck to the lake you launch it at in the spring. Where we go in may, we're launching off a gravel road between a set of culverts down a 4ft bank. So I'll still need a boat able to do that then head 10 miles up the lake to fish on a smaller river. Also, unless you have at least a 100hp on the back of a pontoon it's kinda hard pulling a tube behind. 

This boat is basically a stepping stone. It's going to get me back out on the water without making me twist around to drive a tiller. That's the killer part with my boat right now. Having to sit sideways and drive a tiller. The back doesn't care much for that.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Well. It's been a couple of years. The trade deal fell through so I just stayed with the old crestliner though it hasn't seen much use since my accident. I was given the green light by my occupational therapist to start looking for a suitable boat that is more stable in the water and has a steering wheel and get quotes for her to submit to my insurance.  It's a bunch of politics behind the scenes to get me back to doing what I used to do before the accident. 

Anyways, not to bore you with those details  but I've been doing my homework and checking out all the dealerships in town. It will either be a crestliner fishhawk 17.5ft or a legend xtr18. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

These are the two I'm looking at right now. The legend has the best layout for our family as it has the dual seats in the rear that flip over when not in use to make an extra large casting deck. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

They both look like fun.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

We'll have to see what's available when it comes time to buy. I was also considering a deck boat but they are HEAVY to be loading on and off the trailer. I may have to spend the extra $ for a dock slip at camp if one becomes available. The deck boat is kind of a one stop shop. Aluminum hull like a fishing boat. 150hp. All the creature comforts of a pontoon. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

omg. So many choices for boats. I'm anxiously awaiting the dealerships unwrapping their inventory of boats. Right now they are all shrink wrapped for the winter. There's so many options. Lund and crestliner are very good brands. I want something with the open bow platform for fishing that also converts to a seating area. I also want rear jump seats that convert to a fishing deck. Most brands seam to have either the jump seats and no casting deck or a full casting bow without the ability to convert to seating area. This model seams to have what I'm looking for. It's a crestliner  super hawk 1750. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Bamby

NorthernRedneck said:


> We'll have to see what's available when it comes time to buy. I was also considering a deck boat but they are HEAVY to be loading on and off the trailer. I may have to spend the extra $ for a dock slip at camp if one becomes available. The deck boat is kind of a one stop shop. Aluminum hull like a fishing boat. 150hp. All the creature comforts of a pontoon.
> Canadian eh!!!



A person in your condition does not want a deck boat. Deck boats may actually be the harshest ridding boats on the market. And after the newness wears off and the pounding persists owners are then happy to be rid of them and make them someones elses problem. 

For someone in your situation a pontoon would be ideal, providing maybe the best ride in boating but lacking in coolness factor. So from there I'd recommend something heavy in fiberglass with enough weight to cut through the chop and provide a decent ride. Lite aluminum boats also tend to flow on top of the chop with a reassuring thump when the hull meets the water once again.


----------



## Doc

I'll 2nd what Bamby said.   If you can get a slip a pontoon would be ideal.   Put it in the beginning of the season and take it out at the end.   From my view that would be ideal for your family.  Get to camp and the boat is already in the water.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Pontoons are great for that.  They have their place. I want to be able to haul the kids around on the tube in the afternoon and also do some serious fishing again at different lakes. 

Where we go every spring, there's no launch. You're at the bottom of a hill on a gravel road launching right off the side of the road were it drops down 4ft to the water where you wouldn't want to ever launch a pontoon. I want to have the option of hauling the boat to town and doing some fishing on the river.

As for fiberglass boats, we had a 21ft maxum when I was younger. Spent more time cleaning the thing than we did cruising. And a 10 mile round trip with a boat load of people chewed up 3/4 of a tank of gas. Plus aside from ranger boats for $100k, there aren't many dedicated fishing fiberglass boats. They have their place as well. Pulling up to a rocky shore for a shore lunch is no place for a fiberglass. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Just for fun, I looked up lund fiberglass boats. They do make a fishing model with swivel seats live wells etc. But are almost twice the weight as an aluminum version of the same model. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Bamby

I wish you luck and I'll sure give you credit for at least one thing.. For all the challenges you face and need to overcome you sure as hell ain't willing to do any compromising...


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep. My two years of college back in the 90s for working with handicapped people sure helps me now. I have more knowledge than allot of people when it comes to adapting to disability and finding ways to live life to the fullest. 

Heck, this morning I was shopping for boats online then headed out to get fitted for a wheelchair for rough days and a new lift chair with heat and massage. Then I headed over to my occupational therapist to talk about truck modifications to get the driver's seat that swings out and lifts a person from ground position up into the truck at the push of a button. To get into the boat from shore, I'm considering that as well. A lund bow sits much higher pulled up on shore and is higher to get into then say, a crestliner or princecraft due to the front slope of the bow. once I know for sure which boat I'm getting, I'll look for a way to modify the bow to accommodate a grab bar and step. Similar to the tailgate step on my f150. It has the built in grab bar and step on the tailgate to help me get up into the box of the truck. I used to carry around a two step ladder in the old truck for that purpose. I may just repurpose that ladder for the boat. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Just for fun, I looked up lund fiberglass boats. They do make a fishing model with swivel seats live wells etc. But are almost twice the weight as an aluminum version of the same model.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


 
 With your injuries that weight is a plus. Aluminum boats, even at rest, bounce erratically on the waves.  But all planning hulls do that.  Even my son's 27' Maxum sun bridge cruiser. Which is why pontoons are likely your best choice IMHO 
Flat deck with ample room and a smooth ride.  A gentle roll at anchor

 They really aren't that hard to set on a trailer


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I get what you're saying about pontoons. Down the road, maybe. But I see a pontoon more as case of launch it in the spring, tie it up to a dock when not in use. Load up all your friends and go for a nice leisurely cruise. Maybe do a little fishing. Unless you're rich and can afford a 24ft minimum with a 150+ hp engine on the back, you're not going to be pulling a tube or skier behind. And if you can afford one with enough power to pull a tube or skier, you aren't pulling it in and out of the water by yourself every weekend. Then there's storing something that big in the driveway.  All that being said I do want one in a few years when the kids are older. 

And fiberglass vs aluminum? As I said before, there aren't many fiberglass "fishing" boats under 20ft available up here. For every fiberglass at the dealership, there are 15 aluminum boats. Also, from what I've seen over the years, fiberglass boats up here don't hold their value. Used ones are usually beat up from pounding on the rocks. Most lakes around here don't get more than a 4 or 5 ft swell on the windiest of days. Usually it's a 2 ft chop on the water. And the boat traffic is minimal. The aluminum boats I'm looking at all have double hulls and are very stable. My dad has an 18 ft alumacraft with a 115 yamaha on the back. I've been in it on the roughest water I've seen around here and had no problem. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I'm thinking that a deck boat might be the best bang for my buck. This one just bedcame available only 4 hrs from me. It's a 22.4 ft aluminum hull polar Kraft. Built in live well and rod storage for fishing. With a 225hp Suzuki it has enough power to get up on plane. It even has room for a porta potty. Casting deck in front for fishing. I'm hoping this is still available in a couple weeks. I should know more by then if I can start doing serious boat shopping. For now I'm doing my research on what would be the best option for my family. 

I've read reports that deck boats ride rough. That may be the case but I'm rarely out in waves bigger than 2 ft. If I am, I slow down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	
















Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

Looks good.   Best of both worlds.   They will haul a lot of people like a pontoon but they are easily trailerable so you can go from lake to lake like you want.   Good luck.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yeah. I'm still undecided on what to get. I like the idea of having the creature comforts of a pontoon once I get to my favorite fishing hole. Mainly for the wife and kids. And getting there quickly. Unless you are prepared to spend upwards of 50-60k on a triple float pontoon that'll handle a 150hp+ engine, you are limited to a crawl across a lake taking an hour to get to your fishing hole. They have their place.

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Bamby

Pretty much washing my hands of this thread but will throw this one last post your way...

http://www.pontoonforums.com/viewtopic.php?p=210318#p210318


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I get what you're saying/trying to relay. There's no easy answer for me. Will a pontoon work on the lake I'm on?  Sure it will. But I can pretty much kiss any chance of fishing different lakes goodbye as I can't physically launch and haul it out by myself every weekend. Organized boat launches are next to non existent up here. Even on the lake our camp is on. It's nothing more than a rocky beach. Which is my main reason for avoiding fiberglass boats. 

I like the idea of the pontoon floor plan that would allow me more room to walk around and such but don't want to be married to just one body of water for the summer like so many other pontoons I see. I do have my eye on a couple of different 19ft boats with walk through windshields and 150hp engines. We shall see. I'm not 100% set on a particular one just yet. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Bamby

It's OK I love capitalism myself and even in Canada you're free to buy what you want even though it may be a poor choice. And have made a few poor choices myself a time or two. So you go on ahead and get what your heart desires and makes you feel ecstatic. And when the newness wears thin and the realism sinks in and your're posting about your frustrations and seeking  symphony concerning a boat you're unable to enjoy because of your discomfort I'll be sitting back in silence knowing I tried to discourage you before you bought into it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Lol. Ok. 

I'd keep the boat I have now. It's just too small and being a tiller I found it hard to operate being twisted around sideways. I'm ok in my dad's boat though. He's got an 18ft walkthrough windshield. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Your Thread has piqued my interest.  So, I've been looking at boats as well

 How about this one.





 A bit hard to trailer and launch but everything you need to stay aboard for months.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Sweet. Maybe when the kids are older. Lol. No way could I handle being trapped on a sailboat with 6 kids. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Bamby

10 types of boats and boaters for consideration....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLVcWFJBy_Q"]Ten Types of Boaters you will meet on the water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I've been bouncing back and forth between what type of boat to get. Yesterday I upped my search for something new. The candidates are....

https://images.app.goo.gl/oFHBgJFMsEZiyZiM9

https://images.app.goo.gl/jRxcLDEob66KhgJ88

https://images.app.goo.gl/frQRqHwhG1UfTAeQ6

I'm seriously considering the third option. The first two are 18ft while the third is a 20ft. The 20ft has a new sticker price of nearly $70k but as this is a 3 yr old demo, the price is $45k  but it still carries a full warranty. The first two are nearly the same price but brand new. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

NorthernRedneck said:


> Sweet. Maybe when the kids are older. Lol. No way could I handle being trapped on a sailboat with 6 kids.
> 
> Canadian eh!!!


I'm trapped on a 30 footer with two kids.  that's why I want a bigger boat.


----------



## FrancSevin

Bamby said:


> 10 types of boats and boaters for consideration....
> 
> Ten Types of Boaters you will meet on the water - YouTube



Nice video. But let me point something out. I've been sailing since 1978.

There is a sailboat on the cover loaded with young barely clad chicks. Just like the HARLEY commercials have the sexy females hugging the young stud on the bike,,,; I AIN"T TRUE.

Most Harleys have an overweight bearded slug driving with a matching mate.

Same with sailboats.

However, jet skiis are another matter. But try catching one with a sailboat.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

FrancSevin said:


> I'm trapped on a 30 footer with two kids.  that's why I want a bigger boat.


Just for reference, this is what I'm upgrading from. Alright for 3 or 4 people on smaller lakes to go fishing but not for 5 kids and 2 adults. I want something to haul  the kids around on the tube at camp in the afternoon then head out fishing in the evening. And I go to places where there aren't necessarily organized launches. I'm talking launching off the side of a dirt road.   And having the ability to go to various lakes in the area. A 20ft is about the biggest around here that you'd want. Plus, I  know that it will handle the biggest waves we see around here. 

The new boat is bare bones now but will have a bikini top, mooring cover, bow mount trolling motor, and a few other add ons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Canadian eh!!!


----------



## Doc

When I'm boat shopping I tend to navigate to the barely used market.  So many buy boats and do not have a slip or dock so they have to haul it to the ramp every use and take out at end of the day.   These boats are normally not used as much due to all the work involved so they have low hours and are close to new condition.  I find I can get more boat for the dollar this way.   Bigger is better (to a point).   50' houseboat was too freaking big


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I agree on the slightly used market. I did the same thing with the truck. 

Bigger is better and you do get more bang for your buck by going slightly used.   This boat is a demo. But the trailer and engine are new. So the only thing they can't warranty is the cosmetic appearance of the boat. It has a couple smaller scuffs from loading and unloading. That's it. 



Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

Your Crestliner is the rig I am looking to find for my grandson.

 He wants to go fishing and his 15'canoe is not quite enough boat for the lake we are on.  I plan on getting a small trolling motor ( electric ) for this season but next year he will want something more substantial.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

It's going to be for sale. Lol. I put 3 new seats last year. The subflooring has been replaced with marine plywood and carpeting.  The engine hasn't missed a beat. I did repaint and redecal the engine cover 7 years ago as it was sun baked and stone chipped from years of being tied at the dock

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## FrancSevin

That Starweld looks su-weet

 When you get there. PM me with a price onyouoldboat.

 Not sure about cross Canadian purchases.  Did one once. That was fun .


----------



## NorthernRedneck

That boat should handle rougher water alright. Looking forward to getting back on the water. My crestliner hasn't seen much use the past four years other than the annual fishing trip in may. The starweld should be a good stable boat. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I picked up the boat today. It has a custom mooring cover made for it. The bimini roof wasn't in yet. That's alright. I installed the numbers tonight. A friend of mine did up the decals. I was worried about hauling a boat that size. (Only because I'm not used to it) Needless to say I barely felt it behind my f150. That 3.5l engine was built to haul. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Loaded up and ready to head out in the morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Canadian eh!!!


----------



## bczoom

What are you hauling that's so heavy?  Your truck is squatting quite a bit and your trailer tire looks like it'll be rubbing the fender on the slightest move of the suspension.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

There's still a bit of clearance. Those truck campers are heavy. And that's a heavy boat. I'll say one thing though. That 3.5l twin turbo sure hauls. Yes, the truck looks squatted down a bit. But as far as stability and power, I had absolutely no problem. Very stable on the highway at all speeds. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

That's a nice boat, Brian!
Enjoy it.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Thanks. I love it so far. Very stable. Very fast. Handles the waves good. Plenty of room for us. 

Canadian eh!!!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So I had a couple of issues with the boat this summer. First, about mid August I took it out and when I turned the key on, none of the gauges worked and there was a buzzing sound before starting it. It would still start and run fine. There's an electronic control box  on the engine that receives the signal from the gauges that was fried. Warranty took care of that. 

Secondly, when I bought it in may, I paid for a bimini top roof for it. The dealership ordered the roof. It took almost a month to get here. When it came, the mounting hardware was missing. The dealership fought with the supplier all summer and in the process misplaced the roof so they had to reorder it complete new top and hardware. It finally arrived this week so I brought the boat in to have it installed before I put the boat away for the winter. I dropped it off at 8:30am Friday and by 11:30 it was done. 

I got it home and into storage just in time as only 2 hours later it began snowing. My main concern was that I didn't want to haul it on the highway in the winter salt then leave it sit all winter covered in salt. Thankfully I avoided that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamby

Now I'd like to recommend that you get a box of mothballs and dump them in a disposable plastic container and slide it up under the cover on the floor. This is cheap and will discourage almost anything from taking up residence in your boat.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

The boat survived the winter without any varmints. Lol. I scored a dock slip for the summer at camp. Top speed is 44mph with the motor trimmed just right. I usually go full throttle to get up on step then back it down a bit to a cruising speed of 40mph.


----------



## Doc

Nice.  Awesome to have a slip!!  

I tried mothballs and slices of Irish spring on our boat last winter.  Still had mice and still have the freaking moth ball smell on the boat.   f'in mice.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Funny thing is that I didn't have any in mine. The boat sat under the carport on the side of the garage all winter. No mothballs. No mice. Dad's boat was sitting in the yard shrink wrapped with mothballs and bounce sheets and he had mice.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

So last year I had an issue with the boat. None of the guages worked. I brought it in for warranty and they determined that an electronic control panel that sends signals from the engine to the guages fried. They changed it out. 

Fast forward to this weekend. I was out pulling the kids on the tube when the guages started flickering then died. So I loaded up the boat and hauled it back to town. It's booked in for next week for the same issue.


----------



## Doc

Ahh that sucks.   These new boats if the one main window does not work you know nothing of what is going on with the engine or depth, water temp, fuel delvery, charging system etc etc etc.   The engine might run okay but you are running blind.  Scary.   Good luck Brian.


----------



## FrancSevin

Doc said:


> Ahh that sucks. These new boats if the one main window does not work you know nothing of what is going on with the engine or depth, water temp, fuel delvery, charging system etc etc etc. The engine might run okay but you are running blind. Scary. Good luck Brian.



This is why I have older engines .  Most of my marine engines still use physics to operate and analog gauges to tell what is going on independently, without sending a signal to the master computer.
 I have a 1982 75 HP mercury, a 1996 80 HP mercury  and  a 1990, 350 CI gray marine with a Merc outdrive.  The sailboat has an inboard Perkins diesel.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I agree with you on that. I prefer the times when they weren't full of electronics. Now, if there's anything wrong, bring it to the dealer and hook it up to a computer to diagnose it.


----------

